# Nucanoe Unlimited



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone get a chance to check out the unveiling video for the Nucanoe unlimited? This thing looks like an absolute dream fishing yak. Might have to offload my f10 soon.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I'm prolly not going to be a buyer but is this the one you're referencing? I will say it looks sweet.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm prolly not going to be a buyer but is this the one you're referencing? I will say it looks sweet.


Ive got a Nucanoe F10 complete package with trolling motor for sale. Ill give any OGF'r first dibs.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

It looks like a fronier 12 and Flint combination. Figures they would do that, I just bought a 12 in September. lol.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

winguy7 said:


> It looks like a fronier 12 and Flint combination. Figures they would do that, I just bought a 12 in September. lol.


How you liking that f12? I was going to buy one for this year, but im loving this unlimited. Going to wait for a few more solid reviews to come out before i make up my mind


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> How you liking that f12? I was going to buy one for this year, but im loving this unlimited. Going to wait for a few more solid reviews to come out before i make up my mind


Well, I haven't had it on the water yet. It took untill late November to receive it. But I also have a Jonny boat,moken 10 and 12, and a Jackson Kilroy. As far as I can tell the frontier blows them out of the water. It's as close to perfect for my needs as they come. Which is mostly river fishing.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

winguy7 said:


> Well, I haven't had it on the water yet. It took untill late November to receive it. But I also have a Jonny boat,moken 10 and 12, and a Jackson Kilroy. As far as I can tell the frontier blows them out of the water. It's as close to perfect for my needs as they come. Which is mostly river fishing.


Ive owned a few yaks, and Nucanoe is just so far ahead of the game. All the gear tracks, and open deck just let you customize everything just the way you want. You'll love it.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD said:


> Ive owned a few yaks, and Nucanoe is just so far ahead of the game. All the gear tracks, and open deck just let you customize everything just the way you want. You'll love it.


I got her out for the first time today. You where right. I really didn't expect to like it that much. I don't get overly hyped about things...but man that kayak is as close to feeling like your on a boat as a kayak gets, IMO. Also got a bonus 3.5lb largie from Nimi, on a white chatterbait. I'll post some pics of it on the new kayak thread.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

winguy7 said:


> I got her out for the first time today. You where right. I really didn't expect to like it that much. I don't get overly hyped about things...but man that kayak is as close to feeling like your on a boat as a kayak gets, IMO. Also got a bonus 3.5lb largie from Nimi, on a white chatterbait. I'll post some pics of it on the new kayak thread.


Thats awesome, Which one did you get?


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

o nvm, i got excited and didnt read back. yea, im so pumped to get mine. said could take 10-12 weeks. ill lose my sh*t if thats the case


----------

